# John Deere Model M



## VaGent

I just picked up a 51 Model M cheap and was thinking about building a sleeve hitch adapter so that I can use some of my old equipment with it. It currently had the M hitch and I am not sure that I want to convert to 3 point since I don't have any implements that are 3 point. Has anyone ever done this successfully and if so, can anyone provide pictures of how they have seen it done.
Thanks for your help as always.


----------



## ben70b

Never seen it done but would like to see pictures of your M


----------



## VaGent

I will try to get some posted today.


----------



## EdF

Hello VaGent,

Good to have you visit the tractor forum.

Pictures would be nice, especially of your current drawbar setup. If all of your implements are non-threepoint, I would think a conventional drawbar would suffice. Sleeve hitches that I'm aware of are usually pretty light duty, made for lawn tractors. 

Attached is a picture I copied from the internet.


----------



## VaGent




----------



## VaGent

I have some ideas to make a drawbar since it will just be used for light plowing in a garden. Not bad at all for a craigslist find.


----------



## grnspot110

The original drawbar would have two hooks that hook over the round bar with a flat stock full of holes that runs parallel to the round bar. Then a short drawbar that bolts to the hole in the front piece & across the flat stock. This one's missing the actual "drawbar": http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-DEERE-...787549?hash=item1c5ea26ddd:g:XPsAAOSwaNBUja-8

Nice find by the way! :thumbsup: 

I picked up my 1953-40S just over a year ago, grew up with an "MT".


----------



## grnspot110

EdF said:


> Hello VaGent,
> 
> Good to have you visit the tractor forum.
> 
> Pictures would be nice, especially of your current drawbar setup. If all of your implements are non-threepoint, I would think a conventional drawbar would suffice. Sleeve hitches that I'm aware of are usually pretty light duty, made for lawn tractors.
> 
> Attached is a picture I copied from the internet.


That would be an "unstyled" A or B.


----------

